# What's for dinner?



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2008)

Since we are from all over the world, I thought it would be interesting to hear what all of you had/are having for dinner...

I went shopping today and in the bargain meat section I found 4 ribeye steaks.  Regularly priced $34.29, then marked down to $24.93 then todays bottom price was $14.94.  Started marinading the steaks in my secret recipe around 1pm.  Gonna cook them outside on the girll and have baked potatoes and steamed squash with fresh garlic.  

I have plenty.  Anyone wanna come eat at Moms?  :hubba: 

What are you having?


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 13, 2008)

Tonite I made the fam round eye steaks in tomato sauce mixed with brown gravy with broccoli au gratin rice. mmmmm! sorry the fam don't really like veggies.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 13, 2008)

*I'm still working on that moose brisket, with some fresh rye bread outta that digital-thing-a-ma-jig-bread-cooker :heart: Have you seen these things, all you do is dump in some flour[premeasured] some yeast[premeasured] some milk and egg and close the lid push 1 button and come back when it buzzes, You got Bread :woohoo:*


----------



## blancolighter (Nov 13, 2008)

MMM steak. It been a while, my wife is a vegetarian with an iron fist. 

That being said, for Dinner tonite I'm taking the last bit of my massive tomato harvest (among a few other random veggies) and making soup and salsa with 'em. As everyong knows here, what you grow always tastes better...:hubba:


----------



## warzone (Nov 13, 2008)

i had a buffalo chicken wrap with ranch and hotsauce lettuce and tomato and some curly fries lol


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 13, 2008)

Pizza! meat lovers $27.00 with delivery and tip


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 13, 2008)

pizza here. Hawaian


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 13, 2008)

Thai ground chicken salad with homegrown thai chili peppers.


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Nov 13, 2008)

Went to my parents house and got some shake and bake.


----------



## jmathews (Nov 13, 2008)

Drunk Chicken


----------



## mojosat (Nov 13, 2008)

Squash...blech..drunk chicken...yummers

I did a nice roast chicken with rosemary tonight, fresh baked french bread and a nice potato snap pea medly. Sure beat the "thanksgiving" meal I had at my fornication trophy's school today>


----------



## mojosat (Nov 13, 2008)

Love my bread machine...right up there with the coffee maker and Tivo on the modern conviences I can't live without list!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 13, 2008)

Chicken curry with savory herb rice.
Homemade 12 grain bread
Garden fresh green salad with homemade chunky blue cheese dressing
Fresh baked custard pie with whipped cream


----------



## King Bud (Nov 13, 2008)

Homemade chicken noodle soup.

I'll eat more later


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 13, 2008)

*man, I love tivo and this dvr has me purely addicted *


----------



## daf (Nov 13, 2008)

chicken marsala and baked potato loaded earlier and about to eat some honey bunches of oats


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 13, 2008)

Lamb and Duck stew with purple potatoes.

We BBQ'd the lamb and the duck over the weekend and made a stew out of the leg bone and the leftover duck.

We'll see how it turns out.

Tomorrow...

Cook-off @ Gee's pad. It's ON!


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 13, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *man, I love tivo and this dvr has me purely addicted *


I'm a sports fan so I love my DVR too.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Nov 13, 2008)

Kinda quick.
Chicken, bacon and cheese quesadilas.
Saved me one for lunch tomorrow.

Gb


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 13, 2008)

We have a place that sells meat that the college of poultry and meat science sells.  Students cut the stuff up for classes and its REALLL cheap.  Got 5 Lbs. of ground beef for $8 and 30 eggs for $2.50.


----------



## umbra (Nov 13, 2008)

Blackend chiliean sea bass
dirty rice
blanched asparagus wrapped in priscuto
white merlot


----------



## stoneybologne (Nov 13, 2008)

baked salmon
boiled string beans
steamed broccoli cauliflower yam and carrot medley from costco (frozen)
white rice
and buttered sourdough toast


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 13, 2008)

I just made egg salad for the first time.

Used the purple potatoes from the stew and lots of mustard. Came out pretty good.

Wish I made more.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2008)

jmathews said:
			
		

> Drunk Chicken


 
Is that the same as beer butt chicken?  We cook that once a week....soooo damn good.  

We had a little change of plans.  We had the steaks with the baked potatoes, but I made a fruit salad instead of the squash.  I am kicking myself for letting hubby tend the grill.  The steaks got char-broiled.   I wasn't a very happy camper. :angrywife: 

Tomorrow night may be bbq baby back ribs, broccoli and homemade mac-n-cheese.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Chicken curry with savory herb rice.
> Homemade 12 grain bread
> Garden fresh green salad with homemade chunky blue cheese dressing
> Fresh baked custard pie with whipped cream


 
You had me until you said chunky blue cheese.  

I am a picky eater.  Drives my family batty.  :dancing:


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 13, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Tomorrow night may be bbq baby back ribs, broccoli and homemade mac-n-cheese.


 
I'll be over tomorrow for that mom,if you don't mind. 
luv me some ribs.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 14, 2008)

yimmy capone said:
			
		

> I'll be over tomorrow for that mom,if you don't mind.
> luv me some ribs.


 
C'mon!  You'll be in charge of the after dinner smoke.


----------



## nvthis (Nov 14, 2008)

m&m's. Peanut.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 14, 2008)

nvthis said:
			
		

> m&m's. Peanut.


 
Atleast you got some protein in there. 

I suck on peanut M&Ms until I hear the shell crack. Then its a munch fest. :rofl:


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 14, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I suck on peanut M&Ms until I hear the shell crack. Then its a munch fest. :rofl:



And here I thought I was the only one!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 14, 2008)

*I know a person who let ice cream melt just to eat the buttered pecans :rofl:*


----------



## 84VW (Nov 14, 2008)

its friday, im going to make a pizza or two


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Nov 14, 2008)

Chef boyardee ravioli.


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 29, 2009)

Resurrection of this thread because i had some killer munchies dinner laid out for today but we had an early smoke so it was an early munch. Here we have a couple of huge T-Bone's that were grilled med after a night of marinading (in a secret marinade that i make) served on a bed of Spanish rice with monster  stuffed baked potatoes with butter,sour cream, bacon bits, and covered in shredded Colby Jack cheese. YUM! YUM! sorry no pics of the plate i couldnt hold myself back when i got it all ready


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 29, 2009)

mmmm those t-bones looks good. 

I just had a couple brats- they hit the spot.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 29, 2009)

*med roast beef ,,,
yorkshire pudding ,,,carrots and swede mashed roastpotatoes .broccolli ,,roasted parsnips ,,and gravy 
also commonlly known in the uk as a sunday dinner *


----------



## 420benny (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a whole chicken in the smoker, smothered in our own dried garlic, fresh sage and cajun powder along with a Delicata squash from our garden. Yummm.


----------



## cubby (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm having spegetti with a home-made sauce I started at 9am. All vegitables and herbs are from my garden( last years, last years tomatos I canned, herbs I dried, garlic I planted last year and harvested this morning, onions from the root celler, and peppers from a non-mj hydro garden in the basement). The only thing I bought to make the sauce was sausages(hot and sweet) and ground beef.
A homemade garlic bread. And a marble cake (I've been wanting to try out my new Kitchen aid mixer). 
And some really good bud I just got as a gift from a friend.
Can't decide on a coffee to go with my Annisette yet though.
It's sunday, sunday is always a big meal day at the house.


----------



## cubby (Mar 29, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Is that the same as beer butt chicken? We cook that once a week....soooo damn good.
> 
> We had a little change of plans. We had the steaks with the baked potatoes, but I made a fruit salad instead of the squash. I am kicking myself for letting hubby tend the grill. The steaks got char-broiled. I wasn't a very happy camper. :angrywife:
> 
> Tomorrow night may be bbq baby back ribs, broccoli and homemade mac-n-cheese.


 

   You need to tell him that for beef to be cooked right "you don't acctually put it over the fire just stand kind of close to the grille" As far I know, there are only 2 ways to cook steak rare and BURNT.
   That fruit salad sounds good though.


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 29, 2009)

hamboned navy bean soup, and i got like $30 of assorted meats and cheese from the deli.

gotta eat a sammich with the soup, or else it's not a meal.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 29, 2009)

clanchattan said:
			
		

> hamboned navy bean soup, and i got like $30 of assorted meats and cheese from the deli.
> 
> gotta eat a sammich with the soup, or else it's not a meal.


 
Sounds like what we're having....

Chicken tortilla soup and roast beef panini sandwiches.  Gonna try out the panini maker I got for xmas.  

Man you guys, I am impressed with all your culinary skills here.  :hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 29, 2009)

Deer chili with grilled cheese and apple pie for desert


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 29, 2009)

Big Emeril/Flay fan. This week both made Chicago Deep Dish Pizzas. 
So took the recipes and built a couple. Doing each a little different. 
Was great, and each weighed in at over 4lbs per pan.


----------



## cubby (Mar 30, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmmm  Piiiiiiiza


----------



## cubby (Mar 30, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Sounds like what we're having....
> 
> Chicken tortilla soup and roast beef panini sandwiches. Gonna try out the panini maker I got for xmas.
> 
> Man you guys, I am impressed with all your culinary skills here. :hubba:


 

   When I was about 12 my mom said "maybe you have'nt noticed but the maid don't come around much anymore ( she was being feseatious obviously) so you guys have 2 choices learn to cook or starve"
   I've been cooking ever sence. I espescialy enjoy any kind of B.B.Q.ing and baking,especialy breads .


----------



## HydroManiac (Mar 30, 2009)

LoL always loved a good pound cake but today was Taco Bell you can tell my culinary arts arent that well


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Roasted chicken , mashed taters, big buttery yeast rolls,greenbeans,cranberry sauce, big arse carrot cake  mmmmmm hitting the fridge for left overs now for breakfest lol


----------



## dollarspot73 (Mar 31, 2009)

beef tamales, beef enchiliadas, spanish rice, refried beans, salsa, queso, chips,,,and about 4 Pacifico beers...


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 31, 2009)

from scratch baked ziti, garlic bread, andf a spinich salad w/ my mommas secret italian dressing.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 31, 2009)

dollarspot73 said:
			
		

> beef tamales, beef enchiliadas, spanish rice, refried beans, salsa, queso, chips,,,and about 4 Pacifico beers...


 
Major props.  Thats my kinda meal.  LOVE mexican food (and cerveza!).  

We had homemade hamburgers with a can of Ranch-Style beans and fresh strawberries and pineapple.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 31, 2009)

Deer stew made with carrots,patatoes,green limas,and corn. fried apples and cornbread. Yellow cake made with cannabutter and chocolate iceing. Mr. Beer's "Death by Brandywine" Beer (home brew) Grandpaw's 20yr moonshine
my own grandfather RIP pawpaw this ones for you.


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 31, 2009)

someone else who knows about home mash. good vittles ozzy.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 31, 2009)

Steamed pork chops in apple cider, honey glaze. Smashed potatoes, biscuits, turnip greens, Ice Tea.

Can ya tell Im Southern? Cause we do eatin right.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 31, 2009)

Just a little. I am seting here thinking about tapping a 10yr old keg. that I distilled in 1999. Run straight from the worm into chared oak barrel. I think It will be smooth to say the least. I'm just to drunk to start washing bottles. But what I am drinking right now will be hard to beat. Grandpaw's was 20 yrs old last yr.


----------



## Old Hippy Toker (Apr 1, 2009)

Elk chili and Wild Salmon Tacos...


----------



## cubby (Apr 1, 2009)

Just starting up the smoker, Baby back ribs, Texas beef ribs (got a friend who's allergic to pork, go figure), Baked beans cooked in a cauldron over an open fire, French fried potato wedges, home made vegetable soup ( it's snowing here today), a nice multi-grain bread, flourless chocolate cake with home made whip cream and assorted berries.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 1, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> Just starting up the smoker, Baby back ribs, Texas beef ribs (got a friend who's allergic to pork, go figure), Baked beans cooked in a cauldron over an open fire, French fried potato wedges, home made vegetable soup ( it's snowing here today), a nice multi-grain bread, flourless chocolate cake with home made whip cream and assorted berries.


 
Make me a plate, I'll be there around 4pm.


----------



## Dr. GreenBrain (Apr 1, 2009)

BBQ: Brisket, Ribs, & Sausage Links. Also probably some beans and potato salad.

I'm visiting the fiance's family in Texas. If you've never been to a little TX town called Luling and have NOT been to the Luling City Market, you are missing out BIG TIME. I'd trade a pound of grass for a pound of their brisket.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 1, 2009)

Never heard of Luling, Tx.  Whereabouts is it?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 1, 2009)

This is a great thread. Get some ideas of what to make so were not having the same thing to often.

No clue to whats planned tonight. But this morning, I picked up 2 more crab pots. Couple pounds of chicken necks.  Its almost that time of year to start droolin over the greatest food ever created. Steamed crabs, crab cakes, butter fried claw meat, Crab soup, Crab meat casserole, and on and on. 
I am ecstatic.


----------



## Dr. GreenBrain (Apr 1, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Never heard of Luling, Tx.  Whereabouts is it?



In the middle of nowhere, an hour + south of Austin. If you ever go, make sure you go to the inauspicious City Market, not the big red building that advertises BBQ on a huge sign on the outside. See pictures for the real deal.


 We're also having a little ginger bread I brought with me from the dispensary back home.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 1, 2009)

Fresh garden green beans and chicken in spicy thai red chili paste with garden thai chile peppers.   But... ummmmm, smoked bbq.... yum...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 1, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Just a little. I am seting here thinking about tapping a 10yr old keg. that I distilled in 1999. Run straight from the worm into chared oak barrel. I think It will be smooth to say the least. I'm just to drunk to start washing bottles. But what I am drinking right now will be hard to beat. Grandpaw's was 20 yrs old last yr.



Hey, ODD - what kind of still do you have?  My neighbor and I built a reflux still and we're happy with it except that we get pure 94% ethanol with a slightly sweet taste.  Not that that is a problem but it sounds like you have some real white lightening there


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey ArtV I have 3 stills 1. 20 gal pot with 5 gal thumper and 15 ft worm. it has been in the family since 1950's. 
2 beer keg reflux still with 6ft colum 3 to 1 return. 3 stovetop tea kettle with 5ft worm. 

Back to supper I'm lazy tonight BBQ with french fries
BBQ from Deer sirlion roast,beef brisket. KC masterpeice
and a brandywine


----------



## pcduck (Apr 5, 2009)

Grilling burgers on the grill and having potato chips with them.:bolt::bong2:


----------



## cubby (Apr 5, 2009)

Grilled Chicken, Mashed Potatos, Corn on the cob, And Buiscuts(grandma's recipe),And a nice white wine. We're gonna follow this up with an angel food cake and some good coffee with Lemoncello.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 5, 2009)

Dang I don't have any cake Maybe I can find a twinkie or something. That cake sounds like, a nice after smoke desert.:bolt::bong2:


----------



## cubby (Apr 5, 2009)

I always make 2 cakes on sunday. You'd be amazed how many dinner guests will say " I don't really eat cake, but maybe I'll have just a little piece". By the end of the night theres no more cake .( that's why I always make 2)
Good friends, good bud' good food= good evening.


You ought to stop by some sunday, you don't have to worry I don't eat "duck".....LOL


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 5, 2009)

cubby- next Sunday try this cake.  

hxxp://www.omnomicon.com/rainbowcake


----------



## clanchattan (Apr 5, 2009)

Grilled pork tenderloin sliced 1" thick and marinated in Ken's Caesar dressing,
2 lb. steamed asparagus with butter and lemon juice
Unka Ben's wild rice.

bowl of Afgani, bowl of Bannana Split ice cream.

took the kid to the pond at the bottom of the mountain and caught a whole slew of crappie.

A good Sunday.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 5, 2009)

Deepfried crappie french fries, and pork n beans.
Death by chocolate homebrew
reeled in 4 in about 25 min. Their biting before the cold front tonight. Good fishing right now.


----------



## clanchattan (Apr 5, 2009)

me and the boy caught six each in about 45 minutes right before dark.
i figgered they'd be hitting with the front coming in.


----------



## cubby (Apr 5, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> cubby- next Sunday try this cake.
> 
> hxxp://www.omnomicon.com/rainbowcake


 
Thnx MOM,
   Nobody's cutting into that 'till everyone's good and stoned!!!
   Iv'e made swirl cakes before but this is to the extreme.
   You know people will be saying "You try it first"......LOL


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 5, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> Thnx MOM,
> Nobody's cutting into that 'till everyone's good and stoned!!!
> Iv'e made swirl cakes before but this is to the extreme.
> You know people will be saying "You try it first"......LOL


 
cubby- i way give it a whirl this week too.  Need everything from the store.  I know mine wont be as pretty as hers though.  Read the comments, quite amusing.  :giggle:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 3, 2009)

It was salmon on the grill today for me. Had a shrimp ring, corn on the cob, a broccoli and rice casserole, hot rolls, with a few different cakes and such for dessert  i only took pics of the salmon though  Peppers came from my garden i use onion and pepper cooked with it with a bit of salt and pepper as well as garlic and celery and a touch of ginger i melt some (2Tbs) butter and coat them lightly, more of a drizzle than anything cook for about a half and hour on the grill in the foil open squirt with lemon and presto good bread, good meat,good god, lets eat :hubba: I forgot the drink that i was having while i ate and that was BEER


----------



## natorious (Jul 3, 2009)

chicken teriyaki, rice, broccoli, squash, carrots, and a lil corn. STIR FRY BITCHES!!


----------



## skallie (Jul 3, 2009)

BOVINE PIMP will do me for sure

lol

skallie


----------



## cubby (Jul 4, 2009)

I got a few people commin' over for the fourth so we're starting early. I'm starting with 16 pounds of hot wings on the grille, sounds like alot but not really, you really only eat about 1/3 of each wing, and there's 8 of us. We got salsa from last years garden and home made tortilla chips ( I did'nt make em, one of my guests did, their great). Then for dinner we're having a beef brisket and Texas beef ribs, spicy potato wedges, fresh picked corn on the cob (well it will be fresh picked, it's still on the stalks right now, a friend grew it) and baked beans. We got plenty of beer, I'm a home brewer, margaritas in any flavor you could come up with, and I poured a bottle of everclear into a watermellon last night, it's sitting out in the beer fridge. It should be a fourth to remember a buddy's got a couple zips of sativia for the day and I've got some excellent NL and NLXBig bud for the evening. One of the guests is a totally sober cat, no booze no smoke, but a good guy all the same (he's bringing the corn) After dinner he's driving everyone to see the fireworks in a bus he borrowed from some friend in exchange for a case of my homebrew.
Happy Fourth to everyone, Hope yours is a good as mine.:hubba:


----------

